# Pedophiles or Taliban, you have your choice.



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
October 5, 2018 
--------------------------------------
But while U.S. military inaction to stop sexual abuse abroad would be be one thing, what if America was actively, even if unintentionally, funding rape abroad? And not just rape—what if American tax dollars were enabling the most deplorable sexual abuse imaginable: pedophilia?

“Selling and using young boys (often dressed as girls) for sex—known colloquially as _bacha bazi_, or ‘boy play’—has deep roots in Afghanistan and has been widely practiced for generations,” the_ National Interest_’s Amitai Etzioni reported in 2017.

“A State Department report in 2010 described the extent of the problem: ‘Child abuse was endemic throughout the country, based on cultural beliefs about child-rearing, and included general neglect, physical abuse, sexual abuse, abandonment, and confined forced labor to pay off family debts.’”

Etzioni continued (emphasis added): “It also noted that ‘most child sexual abusers were not arrested.’ _American officers, who share quarters with Afghan ones, report boys screaming in agony, which they were instructed to ignore_.”

The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
----------------------------------------------------------------------

We need to end this now and let the Taliban take over.  All pedophiles deserve what they get.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 19, 2018)

And you find this interesting to post..


Why?


----------



## Disir (Nov 19, 2018)

You need to rethink that. The Taliban has no problem with human trafficking and kidnapping and selling women.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> And you find this interesting to post..
> 
> 
> Why?


*What do you think.* As bad as I hate misogyny, I hate pedophilia worst.  This war in Afghanistan has to end.  It's like the Vietnam war, destruction, life lost and disabled vets, for what??  Vietnam is still dealing with the effects of Agent Orange. 
Do you read?? Here's another article.
Bacha Bazi: An Afghan Tragedy


----------



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> You need to rethink that. The Taliban has no problem with human trafficking and kidnapping and selling women.



Do you have links to back up your assumptions.  There is no way I need to rethink it, I've been against it from the start.


----------



## Disir (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > You need to rethink that. The Taliban has no problem with human trafficking and kidnapping and selling women.
> ...



I am getting ready for work. If I get back at a decent hour then I will be happy to look up some information for you.  If not, feel free to do some actual research on the Taliban. You should also look into their history of massacres.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

Disir said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Have a great day.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > And you find this interesting to post..
> ...




Wait so your point of view we end it, some how it disappears?

Listen lady I made friends with other people over the years..


I never heard from again.. in countries like Vietnam, south Africa..


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 19, 2018)

I have to agree with Penelope.  

The only thing war is good for is the folks that are in control of it.  It isn't good for the little people.  Huge amounts of profit are made off of the corruption of death.

The heinous things we believe are going on, slavery, child trafficking, etc.,  they will go on, with or with out this war, but war is despicable either way.

IN a time of war, the only thing we can be sure of are lies and propaganda.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Old news. Bacha bazi. The dancing boys.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> October 5, 2018
> --------------------------------------
> But while U.S. military inaction to stop sexual abuse abroad would be be one thing, what if America was actively, even if unintentionally, funding rape abroad? And not just rape—what if American tax dollars were enabling the most deplorable sexual abuse imaginable: pedophilia?
> ...



You don't understand the Taliban at all do you? And what they do to all others besides pedophiles.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Now lets cut to the chase. WE ARE LETTING IT CONTINUE. NATO refuses to address the tribal issues.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

National Islamic Movement of Afghanistan - Wikipedia

Read about the VP of Afghanistan put in place by the Pres of Afghanistan.
---------------------------------------------------
and read this.  Let the Taliban have Afghanistan. They have Sharia Law in SA and we say nothing about it. 
Why should we in Afghanistan, oh I know US companies want the mineral rights. Our men are dying for the rich to get richer, and we are making many enemies in the meantime.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 (New York) – The Afghan government should prosecute militia members responsible for killings and other abuses against civilians in Afghanistan’s northern Faryab province in late June, 2016, Human Rights Watch said today. Human Rights Watch interviewed villagers in the aftermath of the attack.


The Junbish militia is loyal to First Vice-President Abdul Rashid Dostum, a former warlord long implicated in war crimes, *including the deaths of hundreds of Taliban prisoners in November 2001* in the custody of his militia forces. President Ashraf Ghani has reportedly ordered an investigation into attacks by the Junbish militia, and has detained some militia members allegedly involved.

 “The killings in Faryab are the latest in a long record of atrocities by Dostum’s militia forces,” said Patricia Gossman, senior Afghanistan researcher at Human Rights Watch. “The fact that these forces, and Vice-President Dostum himself, have never been held accountable, has undermined security in northern Afghanistan.”

Afghanistan: Forces Linked to Vice President Terrorize Villagers


----------



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> Now lets cut to the chase. WE ARE LETTING IT CONTINUE. NATO refuses to address the tribal issues.



No its mainly the US.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> ...



The Taliban is against pedophile.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Now lets cut to the chase. WE ARE LETTING IT CONTINUE. NATO refuses to address the tribal issues.
> ...



With all due respect Penelope I have been on the Taliban since 1995. They are beyond fucking evil. The dancing boys. Sigh. It is NATO that has forced all members to tolerate the continuance of this tribal practice.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You don't have a clue do you about the Taliban do you? They are evil sons of bitches. I rolled in 95 to try to help the women and children in Afghanistan against these monsters. By the way, they have no problem bum fucking kids either.

ETA: use them as trojan horses


----------



## night_son (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> October 5, 2018
> --------------------------------------
> But while U.S. military inaction to stop sexual abuse abroad would be be one thing, what if America was actively, even if unintentionally, funding rape abroad? And not just rape—what if American tax dollars were enabling the most deplorable sexual abuse imaginable: pedophilia?
> ...



Morning, Penelope. Hope you're doing well. 

That said, I wish you could have been there prior to our (US Army's) main invasion 2001. The Taliban ruled the roost meaning they raped, pillaged and crucified apostates (figuratively speaking) with impunity. There was this thing where we (the US) noticed how the "good guys" were outgunned by the Taliban years prior to our boots on the ground. See, the Taliban was running around with modernized, Russian modified long range assault rifles meaning they could kill Afghan good guys from so far away, said good guys' old Kalashnikovs couldn't reach back to hit them. So the Taliban did whatever they wanted to the people of A-Stan. Until we came along and did as the_ Cars _said to,_ Shake It Up. 
_
You know Penny, it's okay to be proud of your country, proud to be an American, I promise.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2018)

This kinda reminds one of the flounding flounders and the origination of the term " cornholing".


----------



## Correll (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> October 5, 2018
> --------------------------------------
> But while U.S. military inaction to stop sexual abuse abroad would be be one thing, what if America was actively, even if unintentionally, funding rape abroad? And not just rape—what if American tax dollars were enabling the most deplorable sexual abuse imaginable: pedophilia?
> ...



We are there to fight our enemies, not to turn Afghanistan into NOT a Third World Hellhole.


BTW, would you support using this cultural information to prevent immigration from this shit hole?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> ...




Emily?

.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> ...



Bacha bazi is a tradition. And the Taliban formed under Clinton. Benazir Bhutto formed them. They are Pakistani in Afghanistan.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Just so everyone knows what we are talking about here....

The Dancing Boys of Afghanistan | FRONTLINE


----------



## Penelope (Nov 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> ...



I'm sure it was awful the sights you seen, I'm glad you are living to talk about it. Are you sure it was the Taliban doing these things,
------------------------------------------------------------
*Fall of the Taliban (2001)[edit]*
Dostum and Junbushi were particularly instrumental in the fall of the Taliban in 2001 under the Northern Alliance.

*Human rights abuses[edit]*
Junbushi was particularly involved in human rights abuses, particularly in Northern Afghanistan from 1992–2001 and the area around Kabul during the battle of Kabul. Their predisposition to looting areas under control earned them the nickname _Gilam Jam_ which means the "carpet is gathered up."[3]:100 Areas under Junbushi control, such as Naqlia base, were frequently cited as suffering serious human rights abuses, including rape, murder and looting.[3]:103 Areas such as Shah Shahid and Kārte Naw faced similar problems.[3]:104 In July 2016 Human Rights Watch accused the militia of killing, abusing and looting civilians in Faryab Province during June, accusing them of supporting the Taliban.[4] 
National Islamic Movement of Afghanistan - Wikipedia


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The Taliban are evil. I've been on the bastards since 95. Don't try to make them out as good guys or you are being played the fool. 

*Taliban executions still haunt Afghan soccer field*
Sanjeev Miglani
4 Min Read





KABUL (Reuters) - The grass has grown in Kabul’s soccer stadium where the Taliban used to stage public executions, but few Afghans dare visit in the evenings, believing that the souls of the victims still roam the sprawling grounds. 



Taliban executions still haunt Afghan soccer field | Reuters


----------



## Disir (Nov 19, 2018)

Invisible Taliban child brides, widows trapped as sex slaves | Reuters

During its five years of power, the Taliban focused their terror campaign on women. The Taliban often argued that the brutal restrictions they placed on women were actually a way of protecting them. Yet once the Taliban fell, the dirty secrets of the women they sold for sex and traded as awards for jobs well done slowly leaked to the press. The sexual hypocrisy of the Taliban is astounding. The same government that forced women to stay inside, cover their heads and leave the house only with the supervision of a male relative–for their safety–was also involved with forcing women into prostitution.
While the Taliban was in control, they played both sides of the issues, publicly stoning women to death for prostitution while privately abducting women from villages to serve as sex slaves to the soldiers. Long after the Taliban fell from power, the organization was still asking parents of the grown  up daughters to marry them to militants or face dire consequences. This was a slightly gentler approach from the past when the Taliban would simply abduct the young women and forced them to marry the soldiers. In a country where the purity of women is sacred and rape brings shame upon a family, the few women who survive their ordeal are rarely able to go back to their families or old lives.

Under Taliban control, an estimated 6,000 female and 4,000 male sex workers worked in just the city of Kabul, not to mention the rest of the country. The number of male sex workers may seem high, but Afghanistan has a long history of abusing young boys, called Bacha Bazi or dancing boys. Underage boys are dressed up as girls and sold to the highest bidder to keep as concubines. Once the Taliban came into power, the number of Bacha Bazi grew as did the Taliban appetite for them. The commanders of the Talibanwere kidnapping teenage boys for the purpose of sexual gratification at militant camps throughout regional Afghanistan. After the boys were sexually humiliated, they were then sent to partake in terrorist attacks throughout the country. The majority of victims were born into dire poverty and either sold by their parents who couldn’t afford to raise them or abducted by the Taliban.
Human Trafficking and the Taliban • Human Trafficking Search

Afghanistan: Harrowing accounts emerge of the Taliban’s reign of terror in Kunduz


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> October 5, 2018
> --------------------------------------
> But while U.S. military inaction to stop sexual abuse abroad would be be one thing, what if America was actively, even if unintentionally, funding rape abroad? And not just rape—what if American tax dollars were enabling the most deplorable sexual abuse imaginable: pedophilia?
> ...


Won’t happen.

No American president wants to be labeled ‘the one who lost Afghanistan.’


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 20, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> October 5, 2018
> --------------------------------------
> But while U.S. military inaction to stop sexual abuse abroad would be be one thing, what if America was actively, even if unintentionally, funding rape abroad? And not just rape—what if American tax dollars were enabling the most deplorable sexual abuse imaginable: pedophilia?
> ...



What is worse?  Getting this is Afghanistan, or getting this in a US juvenile detention facility in a democrat controlled city?


----------



## Penelope (Nov 20, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The War in Afghanistan is Enabling Pedophilia
> ...



Its against the law in the US, but not in Afghanistan unless the Taliban are in charge.  Now you making this a partisan thing,  I wonder how many republicans are pedophiles, lots I'm sure.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It has long been a historic question in the US, whether you can be a democrat and a man in the same time.  That's why most democrat positions are filled by Hispanic lesbians.  From here it is no wonder then, that young boys choose to get sex by Afghani men.


----------

